# Instalacja Kadu 0.12

## cabana

Witajcie!

Chce zainstalowac kadu na nowym gentoo ale emerge jest jednak przeciwko mnie. 

http://wklej.org/hash/53cb2caa330/

Pakiety z qt sie blokuja i nie wiem co poczac  :Sad: 

Jak to rozwiazac?

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc  :Wink: 

----------

## Chocimier

Do pliku /etc/portage/package.keywords wpisz

```
net-im/kadu ~x86
```

albo do /etc/portage/package.mask

```
=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.4

=x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.8.4
```

i kiedy ustabilizują kadu 0.12.2, usuń te wpisy.

----------

